# Z3 2000 Temperature Control Not Working



## Hogie (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a Z3 2000, 2.8L. The A/C was nice and cold at first. When I went to mix a little warm air I dialed the temp all the way to RED and barely noticed a change in vent temp. I shut the A/C off and tried just heat and had none.

It is hot here so not too worried about heat right now, but now with the A/C on it does not feel as cold. It seems that when I turned the temp dial that it changed something and now I can't get my cold back and don't have heat.

Is this a mechanical issue, vacuum??:dunno:


----------



## Hogie (Dec 5, 2006)

*Z3 Temp Control Fixed*

Update - As other posts indicated the knob on the plastic lever for heat broke off so the damper/vavle was not functioning. I like puting things back right but had a hard time with the 194.00 for a new climate control assembly. I was looking for just the white lever, the red and green were good which control the direction dampers, no such luck.

I drilled the heat lever and placed a pin that is very secure but not enough to crack the plastic. I put some silicone to lube the pieces and reassembled. Works great now.:thumbup:


----------



## Hogie (Dec 5, 2006)

*Heat update*

Well I may be back to square one. I think wht broke the tab the first time on the control mechanism is that the heater duct flap is sticking. When turning the cold/hot dial to hot the knob stops about halfway as if it is jammed. A little more ppresure and there is a pop as the flap springs open ( as I can hear it). The cable going to the flap is not pinched. It is like the flap gets glued to the duct.

How hard is it to get to the flap? I am assuming at the heater core area. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jdaniel (May 7, 2008)

I have the exact problem. Temp. control was sticking quite a bit. It finally broke, on the inside. A least it stuck on cold here in Florida. Anyway what is it going to cost me to fix?


----------



## jcraven49 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Heat control replacement*

My heat/cool adjustment knob also stopped working. It had become hard to move and then snapped. I am having it fixed so my airconditioning will work this summer. Cost is $800. Half labor/half parts. I think I am being ripped off by the dealer but have not choice. Hope you fair better.


----------



## mmc1143 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone have any idea how to get to the knob to do a "do it yourself" project--mine is stuck with the air blowing in the defrost area and 100 degree Oklahoma days are awful.....


----------

